# new to chiclids



## softballgurl (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a little chiclid that is about one inch in length. I do know most of the general things since I work at a pet store. I do want to know if they change sex at any point. I have one of the chiclids that are a bright blue with verticle black stripes all down it's body...what kind do I have? And if there is any other information that I should know about please let me know or a good web site.


----------



## Lisas_lair (Jan 18, 2005)

Most cichlids don't change sex. A very few species can. You might have a small Pseudotropheus lombardoi (kennyi). If it's a male, it will turn yellow, if it's a female, it won't change very much at all. Here is a link to a breeding account:
http://users.kent.net/~lisab/Plombard.html
You should be able to find photos by doing a search for the proper name. What size tank do you have it in? Are there other inhabitants in with it? Do you know your water parameters?

Ken


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sounds like either demasoni or aurtus or johannii....as they tend to color very quickly..but could still be too young to tell


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It sounds like a demasoni, these cichlid can't change sex at this size, but may do when only a few days old.


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

cichlids are very cool to raise. They have attitude like an human being too. etc. I have some convicts all different kinds of convict and african cichlids. I have been experienced with them for about 5 years now. They're pretty interesting.


----------



## davoz01 (Jan 19, 2005)

When you there are a lot of rift lake cichlids that when immature they are one color but as they mature the 2 sexes change color. 

Example
Johanni
auratus
Ps. lombardoi
P. saulosi
and many others


----------



## Lisas_lair (Jan 18, 2005)

Chances are softballgurl, if you got the fish from a tank labelled "Mixed African Cichlids", there is a chance that it is a hybrid anyway. The only way to tell for sure what it is would be to wait until it grew up and assumed adult colouration. Then, if you could post a photo of it, we could fight about what it was. :twisted: 

Ken


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man @ Sat Jan 22 said:


> It sounds like a  demasoni, these cichlid can't change sex at this size, but may do when only a few days old.




The possibility of this fish being a demasoni is small. Most pet stores do not carry them. Also, demasoni do not change sex. If they are born male, they stay male. Demasoni are also not very sexually dimorphic. Males and females look pretty much the same. I agree with Ken's assessment of the fish most likely being a kennyi. There's a decent but small pic of both a male and a female on this page -> http://www.worldcichlids.com/fishprofiles/Kennyi.html (Male is yellow, female is blue).


----------



## softballgurl (Jan 22, 2005)

i work at a pet store, we don't sell them that small, it got mixed in with the ballloon mollies. I currently have it in a 10 gallon because it is only about an inch in length. I know that they will get big and I will need to up grade my tank for him but the previous tank I have has other fish in it and I don' t think he would have made it in there yet. I did have a man come into work today that also suggested Kenyi so we will see. Thanks for all the ideas and posts.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lisa's right i have never seen demasoni in a LFS, i see way more male johannii's and never seen a male kenyi in store only females.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

is there anyway you could post a pic, that could help us identify


----------

